

Evan Williams says Twitter fundamental to government - axod
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8563109.stm

======
garply
If I were Evan Williams, I would say that Twitter is fundamental to just about
everything.

~~~
tptacek
I really don't think that's what he's saying. It looks to me like he's saying
that social networking is going to be fundamental to government. Social
networking is basically the vector by which the Internet influences politics.
Reasonable people can argue about whether the Internet is going to be
fundamental politics. It's not a _crazy_ premise.

Twitter is currently the simplest social network we have. Unlike Facebook,
which wants a profile and is built around aggressive network-building, Twitter
requires zero initial effort. You join, you start publishing, and people
either find you or they don't. I see the Twitter angle on this, too.

------
tptacek
Linkbait. "Twitter _and things like Twitter_ " --- a much less controversial
and newsworthy assertion.

------
bricestacey
I like that there are so many quotes, but does anyone else notice they're all
tweet-sized? I would prefer them in some sort of context or accompanying an
actual dialogue.

~~~
wmf
Boiling down political discussion to 140-character tweets? I guess that's no
worse than what we used to have...

~~~
zandorg
A tweety byte? (as opposed to a soundbyte)

~~~
jonny_noog
140 chars == 1 twyte?

